# مهام مهندس الاتصالات ...



## ابن ليبيا البار (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,

اخوتى ..

أطلب من ذوى الخبره من المهندسين فى مجال خطوط نقل وتوزيع الغاز ...

تقرير مبسط عن المهام التى يقوم بها مهندس الاتصالات والوظائف المتعلقه بخط لنقل الغاز 

شاكرا لكم حسن تعاونكم 

وبارك الله فيكم ..
​


----------

